# MANGATO: 6 TONELADAS de galego



## Vanda

Alguém segure a mão do Gato que ele disparou na 
contagem de posts que não para mais.

Sempre com uma dose de humor, vai semeando
espanhol e português e nos enriquecendo a todos.

Obrigada, em nome de todos, MG! 
Você é 'patrimônio universal' do Port/Esp!





​


----------



## Tomby

_*Ante las palabras del mensaje de la moderadora poco hay que decir o añadir.*_
_*¡Felicidades y 6000 gracias por tus mensajes!*_
_*TT.*_


----------



## olivinha

Fala Gatão! 
E continue falando e hablando muito e mais ainda pelas veredas desta nuestra WordReference: sua presença é imprescindível.
Parabéns, garoto!
Moitos bicos,
O


----------



## Vampiro

Falicitacioncinhas, maestro Mangato.
Un gusto poder saludarlo.
Que sean muchos miles más.
_


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Quantidade acompanhada de qualidade, isso é de gente fina!
Meus parabéns Mangato, merece.


----------



## brasileirinho

Quando eu crescer quero ser igual a ele!

Parabéns.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Parabéns gatão de botas!

6000 abraços.


----------



## Nanon

"O Gato disparou na contagem"...  ¡menos mal que Vanda no te llamó "gatillo fácil"! 
Sigue disparando, Gato con botas de 6000 leguas.
Besos


----------



## dec-sev

Felicitações de Sevastopol!!!


----------



## Mangato

*Primeiro as meninas.*
Acho que vou babar. Obrigado, e um prazer ter essas fãs, 

*Vanda*, a pastorcinha mineira que garda este gado, às vez ruim de mais

*Oli*, carioca engraçada que trouxe cá o maravilhoso encanto do Rio

*Nanom* o charme francês do foro, 

*Yvonne* nova e extraordinária incorporação, trouxe o tango pra concorrer com o samba e forró.

A todas um grande beijo, e também um _biquiño_ saudoso

E agora para os senhores vou agradezer dum jeito muito mais formal. Não desessperem que não vou enviar beijo nenhum, mas sim um grande abraço para o Tomba, mestre entre os mestres, Giorgio, portador da sabedoria maia, Brasileirinho o crack de Morumbi, Vampi embaixador da Trasilvania nos Andes e dec-sev noso tradutor de Севастополь. Nossa, não acredito tanta popularidade! 

Fiquem tranquilos pois vão descansar de mi um tempinho. Se Deus quiser vou trocar as discusões do foro pelo _merengue,_ a _bachata_ e algúm que outro remolho no Caribe.

Cumprimentos, amigas e amigos e que o humor nunca falte na vida e no foro. E um prazer compartir com gente como vocês. 

M. G.


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Una muy afectuosa enhorabuena para nuestro minino del foro!!! 

Un abrazo, LJ


----------



## bb008

*Hola*

*Gato, tanto tiempo... felicidades, espero que sigas con tus maravillosos aportes y 6.000 más.*

*Saludos.-*


----------



## Mangato

bb008 said:


> *Hola*
> 
> *Gato, tanto tiempo... felicidades, espero que sigas con tus maravillosos aportes y 6.000 más.*
> 
> *Saludos.-*


 
Gracias BB, ya sabes como añoro los aromas del Caribe. 
Un beso


----------



## Calambur

Felicidades, Mangato, y que disfrutes del Caribe.
Es un gusto leer tus comentarios.


----------



## Mangato

Calambur said:


> Felicidades, Mangato, y que disfrutes del Caribe.
> Es un gusto leer tus comentarios.


 
Obrigado amigo e colega


----------



## piraña utria

¡Miércoles, Manuel!

No sabía de tu existencia desde el 'autodestierro' de _Solo Español. _Veo que sigues activo como siempre.

Te mando un abrazo y un par de cervezas de la plaza de Santo Domingo.

PU


----------



## Mangato

Gracias amigo, pero prefiero ir a tomarlas ahí, y luego ir a cenar al Palos de Moguer y después tomarme un cafetito en el Café del Mar. 

Un abrazo


----------



## Benvindo

Mangato, que energia, você chegou aos "6K"!  Parabéns! Tenho notado sua ausência do fórum PT/geral, não suma de vista!


----------



## elisabete pinto

Oi, mangato

embora atrasada, não quero ficar de fora desta homenagem. Até porque,  colaborei um pouquinho para esta fantástica marca. Seguramente, dos teus 6 milposts há um número expressivo de dúvidas minhas, que aclaraste gentil e prontamente.
Fazes a diferença neste forum. Continues por aqui.

Parabéns e um abraço.

Elisabete


----------



## Mangato

Benvindo said:


> Mangato, que energia, você chegou aos "6K"! Parabéns! Tenho notado sua ausência do fórum PT/geral, não suma de vista!


 
Já gostaria, mas meu portunhol não dá para isso, e agradeço o convite.
Um abraço.


----------



## Mangato

elisabete pinto said:


> Oi, mangato
> 
> embora atrasada, não quero ficar de fora desta homenagem. Até porque, colaborei um pouquinho para esta fantástica marca. Seguramente, dos teus 6 milposts há um número expressivo de dúvidas minhas, que aclaraste gentil e prontamente.
> Fazes a diferença neste forum. Continues por aqui.
> 
> Parabéns e um abraço.
> 
> Elisabete


 
Elisabetinha, obrigado pela benevolência.  É um prazer receber parabens duma colega  tão meiga.

Beijão.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

> Você é 'patrimônio universal' do Port/Esp!


 
Completamente de acuerdo...

Siempre en mi corazon mi querido amigo del SE.
Es un placer compartir con/conocer personas como tu , y seguir tus participaciones en Portugués que es donde asomas, a ver si aprendo por fin...

Un gran abrazo!!!

Sabes que se te quiere mucho por acá.

Si asi estas con apenas 6000 aportes, no quiero imaginarme los 12000...

Un beso mi querido Hombre Gato.
Rosita.
Se te extraña mucho


----------



## coquis14

Felicidades gato de Vigo y perdón por la demora.


----------



## Carfer

Até me sinto envergonhado de só agora ter dado pelo evento. Um grande abraço de parabéns, Mangato.


----------



## Mangato

ROSANGELUS said:


> Completamente de acuerdo...
> 
> Siempre en mi corazon mi querido amigo del SE.
> Es un placer compartir con/conocer personas como tu , y seguir tus participaciones en Portugués que es donde asomas, a ver si aprendo por fin...
> 
> Un gran abrazo!!!
> 
> Sabes que se te quiere mucho por acá.
> 
> Si asi estas con apenas 6000 aportes, no quiero imaginarme los 12000...
> 
> Un beso mi querido Hombre Gato.
> Rosita.
> Se te extraña mucho


 

Gracias. De todo corazon. Si no conntest'e antes no ha sido por descortes'ia, sino por ausencia/

Un beso muy grande


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mangato said:


> Gracias. De todo corazon. Si no conntest'e antes no ha sido por descortes'ia, sino por ausencia/
> 
> Un beso muy grande


Lo se.

pequeñas vacaciones...

Nunca pensaría eso de ti.

Un abrazo de vuelta


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Até me sinto envergonhado de só agora ter dado pelo evento. Um grande abraço de parabéns, Mangato.


 
Obrigado  mestre e amigo.  Tampouco eu navego muito por estos mares do congrat e até posso perecer ingrato
Uma aperta também pra você-

MG


----------



## Mangato

coquis14 said:


> Felicidades gato de Vigo y perdón por la demora.


 
Gracias amigo del Sur. Mis mejores deseos para ti y los mayores éxitos para tu River ahora que mi querido Depor está metido en la depresión.


----------



## Outsider

Cheguei atrasado à festa! 
Muitos parabéns, Mangato.


----------

